# Manager Vs Tebina



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Per un intoppo, stamattina. Sono dovuta andare alla sede di Manager.
Ho tentato in tutti i modi di evitare.
Ho fatto finta di zoppicare. Niente.
Ho detto che avevo sicuramente preso la peste bubbonica. Niente.
Ho detto che avevo San sanguino ed ero senza tampax, con il rischio di lasciare scie di sangue. Niente.

Ero incazzata nera.
E speranzosa di non incontrarlo perchè il problema lo dovevo risolvere con il suo vice e  Pupillo.
In ufficio ho intimato a tutti di non dire che sarei andata.
Almeno l'effetto sorpresa.

Ieri ho avuto da ridire con Manager al telefono.
Lo sentivo che era nervoso. Incazzoso. Acido. Ancora più rissoso del solito.
Io ho pazienza. Tanta pazienza. Davvero tanta.
Dicevo si tra un bacio perugina e un occhiata a tradinet.
Però poi c'è un limite a tutto.
E glielo detto.
E lui -Fai filtro Tebe. E' una di quelle volte che ti consiglio di fare filtro. E andare leggera.-
Non parole. Sibili quasi.
Ma vaffanculo a te, alle tue paturnie e al tuo carattere del cazzo
-Manager...ti richiamo.-
-Mi richiami?...dobbiamo risolverla ora.-
-Ti ho già dato la mia soluzione. Fai il professore. L'hai bocciata. L' alternativa?-
Abbiamo chiuso senza quasi salutarci.

Questo ieri, appunto.
E stamattina nella sua sede.
Merda.
Solito atrio. Solito omino. Solito ascensore ma...senza Manager.
Solo Pupillo. Sexi come un profilattico usato.
-Il capo è in eruzione. Sta urlando da dieci minuti con due suoi sottoposti...e sono manager pure loro...-

Aveva ragione. Appena le porte dell'ascensore si sono aperte mi sono ritrovata schiacciata alla parete.
Dagli urli.
Siamo passati davanti al suo ufficio e..
Lui era in piedi. Che sovrastava i due. Muti. E rigidi.
Sono passata. Ho alzato gli occhi. Si è voltato.
Non mi sono fermata.
Uno sguardo.
Altro che occhi laser.
incenerita.

Un ora dentro l'ufficio del vice.
Che fatica non dargli fuoco. Un uomo un sonnifero. L'anti tutto per eccellenza.
Poi finalmente. Finito.
Sono uscita di soppiatto strisciando attaccata ai muri, decidendo di fare uno sprint olimpionico davanti all'ufficio di Manager per non farmi beccare ma.
*-TEBE!-*
Ma porc...
Fermata. Entrata  nel suo ufficio (mamma mia...MAMMA MIA). Si avvicina. Sorride.-Te ne andavi senza salutare?- tono stronzo.
Fisso i due, ormai ridotti in poltiglia -Beh..non volevo disturbarvi e...-
-Con loro ho finito. Hai già preso il caffè?-
I due smaterializzati in tempo zero.
-Lo vado a prendere con Pupillo ma se vuoi gli dico che..-
-No no...vai pure con lui...-...sarcastico.
-Posso fumare una sigaretta con te e ...-
-No grazie...non disturbarti. Pupillo ti aspetta.-
Soli. Porta aperta. Io un pò nell'angolo.
E lui. 
No. 
Non di nuovo. 
Non di nuovo quel cazzo di...
Le sue mani a prendermi il viso.
Il bacio sulla fronte.
E subito dopo.
Senza lasciarmi.
Sulla bocca.
Ho sentito la sua lingua ma...
Porta aperta!
Mi sono staccata.
E lui. Sornione. A sorridere stronzo.
Ma che ti ridi cretino, che se ci beccano tu sei più nella palta di me. Ma di tanto minchione.
-Manager non hai tutte le sinapsi collegate, fidati...-  ho detto piazzandomi in mezzo al corridoio.
-Buona giornata Tebe. Fai la brava.- mi ha risposto senza uscire dal suo antro.
-Io non faccio la brava, dovresti saperlo.-
-Eccoti qui Tebe! Oh ciao capo! Se avete da fare ripasso dopo e...-Pupillo
-Tebe se ne stava andando. Di nuovo buona giornata principessa- 

Nel pomeriggio ricevo una mail da Pupillo.
"Ora lo sanno tutti. Il capo è geloso di noi..quando te ne sei andata ha continuato a punzecchiarmi davanti a tutti chiedendomi cosa tu trovi in me visto che non vuoi mai andare a prendere il caffè con lui e che la devo smettere di controllarti bla bla bla...tebe non ti fà ridere la cosa?ahahahahahah, e pensa mi stavo dimenticando, ha pure detto incazzoso che la prossima volta che vai li il caffè lo prendi con lui e mutismo!!!"

"Pupillo. No. Non mi fa ridere per niente.
Smettila immediatamente con questo giochino del cazzo o ti giuro te la faccio pagare.
falla finita.
Non te lo ripeterò"

Poi ho cominciato a pensare.
E se sotto sotto manager facesse apposta a punzecchiare Pupillo per allontanare sospetti? come più o meno faccio io?

Io non credo che la gelosia di Manager sia vera.
Vado con lui in motel mica con Pupillo...mmmmm....forse dovrei..cambiare
Insomma...non avrebbe bisogno di entrare in competizione.
Manager sa benissimo che io giochicchio e con Pupi nemmeno  morta. Certo...sa anche che Pupi ha tentato di baciarmi ma...

Poi mica sono la sua fidanzata.
Cioè. Se davvero fosse geloso...
ma svegliati fuori subito.
Altro che invornito.
Come cazzo stai?

Poi stasera tardi mi ha scritto.

.....ciao......
....spero di riuscire ad organizzarmi per OMISSIS (perchè portare sfiga voi del forum)....
E' un momento estremamente delicato tra Parigi e il resto....non vorrei dirti delle cose che poi magari...potresti rimanere delusa.....

Ho riletto la mail un paio di volte.
ma quanti cazzo di puntini mette questo.
Poi. 

_Nessuna delusione, stai tranquillo.
Vivi sereno.
_
Nessuna risposta.
E non me l'aspettavo.


Però... qualcosa non mi torna.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Maggio 2012)

Tebina...


Manager è geloso.
Manager ti vuole bene.
Manager può essere timido quanto vuoi a letto ma è Manager e nel resto si comporta da Manager.

Manager anche se è Manager è un uomo. Essere umano maschio. Quando partono le sinapsi, partono. Stop.
Attenta attenta attenta.... capacissimo di non rendersi conto del rischio e di mettersi nei guai.

Ma cmq...















Sbav, sbav....


Uff, ho voglia di broccolare.... usciamo insieme e rimorchiamo qualcuno?


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Maggio 2012)

Una mia amica, broccola tutta la sera con un uomo sposato.
la voglia c'è, eccome...
Ma la possibilità no.

Lui la invita a seguirlo nel suo albergo.. zeppo di colleghi. Non si può. Non è prudente. Non si può.

Lui insiste, lei deve scappare lasciando dietro di se solo le sue mutandine.

Il giorno dopo, lui ammette... appena entrato, c'erano nell'atrio alcuni dei colleghi più pettegoli.
In effetti, avrebbero potuto pure domandargli "scusi egregio, che ci porta a fare una donzella di 25 anni meno di lei, appena conosciuta, nella sua stanza d'albergo alle 2 di notte?"


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1883 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebina...
> 
> 
> Manager è geloso.
> ...


Che paura! quando ho visto il commento pensavo fosse Eliade!!!
Parlando seriamente...
Anche io gli voglio bene in senso lato. Mi è mancato in ufficio quando era a Parigi. E non come uomo ma come manager proprio perchè davvero è un uomo che gode della mia massima stima.
Però sta diventando...difficile gestire la situazione. Perchè lui è impegnativo. Sia sul lavoro che in un letto e...mi sembra di stare andando oltre le intenzioni di farsi una storia in allegria.
lavorando insieme sta diventando tutta un unica cosa.
Lui sta provando un intimità con me che non dovrebbe. Non al lavoro.
Credo che gli parlerò.
Dopo il motel ovviamente!

Non hai idea di quanta voglia ho io di venire a broccolare con te.
Vedrai che ce la faremo...:mrgreen:

Ovviamente a Mattia dico che vado da Suor Nausica in ritiro...


----------



## Cattivik (4 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1883 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebina...
> 
> 
> CUT....
> ...



Presente :mrgreen:

Cattivik

P.S. Chissà mai che per una volta tanto faccio il passivo... mi faccio broccolare...


----------



## Cattivik (4 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1884 ha detto:
			
		

> In effetti, avrebbero potuto pure domandargli "scusi egregio, che ci porta a fare una donzella di 25 anni meno di lei, appena conosciuta, nella sua stanza d'albergo alle 2 di notte?"


Risposta... "Preferisci venirci tu?"


Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1885 ha detto:
			
		

> Che paura! quando ho visto il commento pensavo fosse Eliade!!!
> Parlando seriamente...
> Anche io gli voglio bene in senso lato. Mi è mancato in ufficio quando era a Parigi. E non come uomo ma come manager proprio perchè davvero è un uomo che gode della mia massima stima.
> Però sta diventando...difficile gestire la situazione. Perchè lui è impegnativo. Sia sul lavoro che in un letto e...mi sembra di stare andando oltre le intenzioni di farsi una *storia in allegria*.
> ...


Se questa è la premessa per una storia in allegria non oso immaginare quale siano le premesse per una storia incazzosa...


Comunque che ci sia qualcosa che non torna è palese... attenta a Manager e Pupillo... per me i casi sono due o sono in combutta oppure sono in guerra... ed occhio che se la guerra si mette male non fanno prigionieri e quella che finisce in prima linea sei tu...


Cattivik


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt1888 ha detto:
			
		

> Risposta... "Preferisci venirci tu?"
> 
> 
> Cattivik


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt1887 ha detto:
			
		

> Presente :mrgreen:
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Chissà mai che per una volta tanto faccio il passivo... mi faccio broccolare...


Cattivik... sbav sba.. ops, no... flap flap... vuoi venire a vedere la mia collezione di fumetti?


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Cattivok su...e pure tiu Nausicaa...mrgreen
Adesso aggiungo un pezzo al titolo del blog.
L'angolo delle cattive ragazze, dei cattivi consigli *e del broccolo.
*(siiiiii, abbiamo il blog in evoluzione!!!)


----------



## Cattivik (4 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa;bt1891 ha detto:
			
		

> Cattivik... sbav sba.. ops, no... flap flap... vuoi venire a vedere la mia collezione di fumetti?


Donneeeeeeeeeeeee

Vostro marito è come Braccio di Ferro... pensa solo a riempire Bruto di pugni e con Olivia non arriva mai al dunque?

Venite da Cattivik... ci pensa lui a "riempirvi" e non di pugniiiiiii

Cattivik

P.S. Pisellino è stato adottato


----------



## Cattivik (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1892 ha detto:
			
		

> Cattivok su...e pure tiu Nausicaa...mrgreen
> Adesso aggiungo un pezzo al titolo del blog.
> L'angolo delle cattive ragazze, dei cattivi consigli *e del broccolo.
> *(siiiiii, abbiamo il blog in evoluzione!!!)



Tebe.... su dai non fare la monachella... che tanto sappiamo tutti che abiti a Monza...

Cattivik

P.S. Ma quanto mi riconosci degli introiti del blog?


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt1894 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe.... su dai non fare la monachella... che tanto sappiamo tutti che abiti *a Monza...*
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Ma quanto mi riconosci degli introiti del blog?


ma smettila! Doveva rimanere segreta la notizia che sono la Monaca!!!
Mizzica, non ti si può confidare niente. Non ti farò mai più entrare nella mia celletta!


----------



## Cattivik (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1895 ha detto:
			
		

> ma smettila! Doveva rimanere segreta la notizia che sono la Monaca!!!
> Mizzica, non ti si può confidare niente. Non ti farò mai più entrare nella mia celletta!


Tanto c'è suor dark... 

Cattivik

P.S. La sua celletta ha anche l'idro...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt1898 ha detto:
			
		

> Tanto c'è suor dark...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. La sua celletta ha anche l'*idro*...


Ma...... Idromassaggio e idropulitrice sono la stessa cosa? rimitivo:


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

però siete tanto carini tu e manager :inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1885 ha detto:
			
		

> Che paura! quando ho visto il commento pensavo fosse Eliade!!!
> Parlando seriamente...
> Anche io gli voglio bene in senso lato. Mi è mancato in ufficio quando era a Parigi. E non come uomo ma come manager proprio perchè davvero è un uomo che gode della mia massima stima.
> Però sta diventando...difficile gestire la situazione. Perchè lui è impegnativo. Sia sul lavoro che in un letto e...mi sembra di stare andando oltre le intenzioni di farsi una storia in allegria.
> ...


mah Tebina... sul lavoro non discuto... ma da quello che racconti a letto io più che impegnativo lo definirei faticoso... sono sfumature... che hanno la loro importanza però :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt1900 ha detto:
			
		

> però siete tanto carini tu e manager :inlove:


Simy abbi pietà...pure tu...
State sparando sulla croce rossa!
Pupillo mi ha appena mandato una mail che prevedo...
Sono affranta...
Tra poco mi attacco al blog e tengo la pagina aperta tipo cronaca...
E' già cominciata male stamattina...
Devo scrivere. Sono in giornata logorroica.
ma perchè non va mai niente come dovrebbe?
Perchè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1899 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma...... Idromassaggio e idropulitrice sono la stessa cosa? rimitivo:


provale tutte e due poi sappimi dire...


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1902 ha detto:
			
		

> Simy abbi pietà...pure tu...
> State sparando sulla croce rossa!
> Pupillo mi ha appena mandato una mail che prevedo...
> Sono affranta...
> ...


maddai tebina lo sai che mi sei simpatica anche se qualche volta c'abbiamo putni di vista diversi! :mrgreen::mrgreen:

dai tienici aggiornati che tanto oggi non c'ho voglia di fare un cazzo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1903 ha detto:
			
		

> provale tutte e due poi sappimi dire...


Facciamo fare la prova a Catty, lui è più pratico :mrgreen:.

Comunque si potrebbe dire che l'idromassaggio è la versione romantica, l'idropulitrice quella sadomaso :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Maggio 2012)

Vedo che la fancazzite imperversa sempre a livelli pandemici. Mi sento meno solo 

Vai Tebe che sei tutti noi!
(quindi paga per tutti)


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1908 ha detto:
			
		

> Vedo che la fancazzite imperversa sempre a livelli pandemici. Mi sento meno solo
> 
> Vai Tebe che sei tutti noi!
> (quindi paga per tutti)


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Maggio 2012)

Si, vabbè, fancazzite, ma qui non si muove foglia!
Che, malgrado la fancazzite, mi siete tutti impegnati?

Che brutta vita


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1912 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, vabbè, fancazzite, ma qui non si muove foglia!
> Che, malgrado la fancazzite, mi siete tutti impegnati?
> 
> Che brutta vita


mi tocca lavorare ogni tanto... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1912 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, vabbè, fancazzite, ma qui non si muove foglia!
> Che, malgrado la fancazzite, mi siete tutti impegnati?
> 
> Che brutta vita


secondo me se provi l'idropulitrice ti svaghi...


----------



## darkside (4 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt1898 ha detto:
			
		

> Tanto c'è suor dark...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. La sua celletta ha anche l'idro...


si parla di me qui?????


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1915 ha detto:
			
		

> secondo me se provi l'idropulitrice ti svaghi...


:risata::risata:


----------



## Cattivik (4 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt1916 ha detto:
			
		

> si parla di me qui?????


Solo bene... sempre e solo bene si parla di darkside.... anche perchè non ci sono argomenti per parlare male di una perla come te...

Cattivik

P.S. Mi ritiro ad arrotolare la lingua....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1915 ha detto:
			
		

> secondo me se provi l'idropulitrice ti svaghi...



No, grazie, io sono un romanticone :gabinetto:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Maggio 2012)

Cattivik;bt1918 ha detto:
			
		

> Solo bene... sempre e solo bene si parla di darkside.... anche perchè non ci sono argomenti per parlare male di una perla come te...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Mi ritiro ad arrotolare la lingua....


Fai tutto a mano o hai un rullo apposta?


----------



## Cattivik (4 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1920 ha detto:
			
		

> Fai tutto a mano o hai un rullo apposta?


Tutto a mano... ho una mano moooooolto allenata...:mrgreen:


Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2012)

Cara Rebe in pausa ho letto e francamente ti voglio avvisare,,sta per succedre big casino..il fatto che il vice ti dica''tutti sanno che....''e'moltoooooo pericoloso..anche per che'non aggiunge ''l'intera azienda sa'di voi due''.....e poi scusa se lo dico ,non esiste essere gelosi di  una donna non libera.
Tronca subito.Finira'molto male....e'in gioco il tuo lavoro e il tuo compagno,,qualcuno lo avvisera'di certo..


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt1927 ha detto:
			
		

> Cara Rebe in pausa ho letto e francamente ti voglio avvisare,,sta per succedre big casino..il fatto che il vice ti dica''tutti sanno che....''e'moltoooooo pericoloso..anche per che'non aggiunge ''l'intera azienda sa'di voi due''.....e poi scusa se lo dico ,non esiste essere gelosi di  una donna non libera.
> Tronca subito.Finira'molto male....e'in gioco il tuo lavoro e il tuo compagno,,qualcuno lo avvisera'di certo..


Benvenuto Lothar...Flap flap...
Non credo stia per scoppiare un bel casino perchè davvero la questione di Pupillo è "goliardica"
E nessuno avviserà Mattia di niente di questo ne sono assolutamente certa,per ora.
Comunque ho intenzione di parlare a Manager...di questa cosa....
Boh..vedremo!


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1901 ha detto:
			
		

> mah Tebina... sul lavoro non discuto... ma da quello che racconti a letto io più che impegnativo lo definirei faticoso... sono sfumature... che hanno la loro importanza però :mrgreen:


E hai ragione...ma dai...dalla prima alla seconda è andata in crescendo.
Ora ci sarà la terza e ad arrivare alla quinta..sarà sempre meno faticoso!!(mi faccio i film?)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1932 ha detto:
			
		

> E hai ragione...ma dai...dalla prima alla seconda è andata in crescendo.
> Ora ci sarà la terza e ad arrivare alla quinta..sarà sempre meno faticoso!!(mi faccio i film?)


Diciamo che non sei carente di fantasia........


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1936 ha detto:
			
		

> Diciamo che non sei carente di fantasia........


Stronzetto....:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1937 ha detto:
			
		

> Stronzetto....:mrgreen:


Lo sai che mi piace quando mi dici così :inlove:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Maggio 2012)

rimango della mia idea,,questo''superuomo''ti coinsidera tua..sei un suo oggetto.Quindi adattati a''relazione forzata'',,ormai non lo puoi piu'mollare..pena disastri..io quando ho simili''segnali''scappo..finche'posso..tu ci corri dentro..auguri...


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt1940 ha detto:
			
		

> rimango della mia idea,,questo''superuomo''ti coinsidera tua..sei un suo oggetto.Quindi adattati a''relazione forzata'',,ormai non lo puoi piu'mollare..pena disastri..io quando ho simili''segnali''scappo..finche'posso..tu ci corri dentro..auguri...


...guarda...ne parlerò con lui di cosa sta succedendo...
Però ti assicuro che la sua gelisia nei miei confronti e in quelli di Pupillo è vista da tutti in maniera goliardica, senza accezioni sentimentali.
Lui è davvero "integerrimo" e la sua fama di NON broccolatore lo salva dai gossip..
Comunque...ti saprò dire..uff...


----------



## Eliade (4 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt1885 ha detto:
			
		

> Che paura! quando ho visto il commento pensavo fosse Eliade!!!
> Parlando seriamente...
> Anche io gli voglio bene in senso lato. Mi è mancato in ufficio quando era a Parigi. E non come uomo ma come manager proprio perchè davvero è un uomo che gode della mia massima stima.
> Però sta diventando...difficile gestire la situazione. Perchè lui è impegnativo. Sia sul lavoro che in un letto e...mi sembra di stare andando oltre le intenzioni di farsi una storia in allegria.
> ...


 Ma che è tutta questa paura?
Coda di paglia?

E cooomunque te la stai raccontando alla grande!
Certo che sei proprio il tipo "fatta la legge, trovato l'inganno eh...".


non ho capito la frase di manager sul filtro...


----------



## Eliade (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy;bt1900 ha detto:
			
		

> però siete tanto carini tu e manager :inlove:


Quoto! :carneval:


----------

